# كلمـــة حق يجب أن تقـــال



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... أما بعد 

هو رجل والرجال قليل .... نعم فالمخلصون مثله قليلون ... يعجز لساني عن شكره ... رجل وضع نصب عينيه أهدافا نبيلة .... وكل همه إرضاء الله عز وجل عن طريق مساعدة الآخر على إنجاز مهامه .... كثر الله من أمثاله ... ووفقه دائما للخير إنه على كل شيء قدير .... أتعرفون من هو؟

إنه الأخ الفاضل أبو محمد 


[GLOW="33FF00"]مهـــــــــــــــاجر[/GLOW]​ 
نعم ... مهاجر هو ذلك المشرف العام الذي ساعد وآزر ودعم فكرة إنشاء هذا القسم هنا في الملتقى منذ مهدها ، فلقد إبتأست كثيرا عندما زرت هذا الملتقلى لأول مرة ، لأني لم أجد لقسمي مكانا بين الأقسام الهندسية رغم روعة الملتقى وأهدافه السامية ، فأخذت أدعو المشرفين لإنشائه ، قوبلت للحظات بعدم الإكتراث للفكرة من أساسها ، لكني لم أيأس ، حتى أخذ المهاجر يوجه لنا نصائحه لإقناع المشرفين ، قابلته كرافض في البداية لأني لم أفطن مقصده في بادئ الأمر هل هو مؤيد أم معارض للفكرة ، وخطوة بعد أخرى وبمساعدته الدؤوبة والمخلصة ، كتب لنا النجاح في إنشاء القسم هاهنا بين أيديكم في ملتقانا الخير ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ).

فدعوني أوجه له الشكر من خلالكم ، وأدعوكم معي إذا أردتم أن توجهوا لهذا الرجل المهاجر أي كلمة فلتتفضلوا مشكوريين ..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... أما بعد 

هو رجل والرجال قليل .... نعم فالمخلصون مثله قليلون ... يعجز لساني عن شكره ... رجل وضع نصب عينيه أهدافا نبيلة .... وكل همه إرضاء الله عز وجل عن طريق مساعدة الآخر على إنجاز مهامه .... كثر الله من أمثاله ... ووفقه دائما للخير إنه على كل شيء قدير .... أتعرفون من هو؟

إنه الأخ الفاضل أبو محمد 
[GLOW="3399FF"]مهـــــــــــــاجر[/GLOW]​ 
نعم ... مهاجر هو ذلك المشرف العام الذي ساعد وآزر ودعم فكرة إنشاء هذا القسم هنا في الملتقى منذ مهدها ، فلقد إبتأست كثيرا عندما زرت هذا الملتقلى لأول مرة ، لأني لم أجد لقسمي مكانا بين الأقسام الهندسية رغم روعة الملتقى وأهدافه السامية ، فأخذت أدعو المشرفين لإنشائه ، قوبلت للحظات بعدم الإكتراث للفكرة من أساسها ، لكني لم أيأس ، حتى أخذ المهاجر يوجه لنا نصائحه لإقناع المشرفين ، قابلته كرافض في البداية لأني لم أفطن مقصده في بادئ الأمر هل هو مؤيد أم معارض للفكرة ، وخطوة بعد أخرى وبمساعدته الدؤوبة والمخلصة ، كتب لنا النجاح في إنشاء القسم هاهنا بين أيديكم في ملتقانا الخير ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ).

فدعوني أوجه له الشكر من خلالكم ، وأدعوكم معي إذا أردتم أن توجهوا لهذا الرجل المهاجر أي كلمة فلتتفضلوا مشكوريين ..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/QUOTE]

ونحن نتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الذى بذله من اجل خروج هذا القسم الى النور وكى يصبح حقيقه واقعه​


----------



## ابو حسين (19 يونيو 2006)

آه ابو محمد ......

ونعم الاخ والصديق 

لم ترو إلا القليل منه ، الكلمات تعجز عن شكره وإعطاءه حقه . 

ليس لي إلا ان أقول : جزاه الله عنا كل خير وأن يكتب له الاجر في كل ما يعمل .


----------



## الشخيبي (20 يونيو 2006)

*وأنا معكم....أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخ الحبيب المهندس أبو محمد على هذه المبادرة الطيبة....

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو محمد...ووفقك للخير..*


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 يونيو 2006)

خالص تحياتى للاخوة( المهندس، مهندس الفلزات ، المهاجر) وللامام دائما

عبدالقادرحجاج
مهندس مناجم
مصر


----------



## مهاجر (21 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير 

ما قمنا إلا بالواجب والباقي ينسب لأهل الفضل

أتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2006)

ونعم الرجل والله

لكن لا ننسى أيضا المهندس

فكلاهما له مجهود عظيم في الملتقى وبفضلهما حافظ المنتدى على سمته الاسلامية والأخلاقية

وهذا هو السبب لتمسكي به ورغبتي في أن أقدم الجديد له

ولكل منا باع في الخدمة لذلك لا ننسى المشرفين والأعضاء وكل من نشر علما مفيدا أو موضوعا ممتعا وكل من ساهم في خير هذا المنتدى

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

قطعا المهندس من الذين ساعدوا في إنشاء المنتدى ...... وله منا كل التقدير والإحترام .... جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (23 يونيو 2006)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... أما بعد
> 
> هو رجل والرجال قليل .... نعم فالمخلصون مثله قليلون ... يعجز لساني عن شكره ... رجل وضع نصب عينيه أهدافا نبيلة .... وكل همه إرضاء الله عز وجل عن طريق مساعدة الآخر على إنجاز مهامه .... كثر الله من أمثاله ... ووفقه دائما للخير إنه على كل شيء قدير .... أتعرفون من هو؟
> 
> ...


----------



## M.R.G (23 يونيو 2006)

كتب الله ذلك في موازين حسناتك ياأبامحمد
والشكر موصول لجميع الإخوة


----------



## PEACE MASTER (27 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر للأخ مهاجر ، وتذكروا دائما أن الدال على الخير كفاعله
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهاجر


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (29 يونيو 2006)

شخص رائع بمعنى الكلمة وتعجز الكلمات عن وصفه ولا يسعنا الا ان نقول جزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير ..

و أبو محمد ما شاء الله عليه ..
مع كثرة أشغاله و ارتباطاته إلا أنه متواجد كل لحظة في هذا الملتقى ..
و يقدم ما يمكنه تقديمه ..

فبارك الله في جهوده و أعماله القيمة و الرائعة ..
متمنياً له دوام التوفيق .. و مزيد من العطاء ..

و الشكر موصول لجميع الأعضاء على مشاركاتهم و مجهوداتهم ..
كما نشكر المشرفين على أعطائهم من وقتهم فرصة لنستفيد ..

تحيااااااتي للجميع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

وأنا معكم....أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخ الحبيب المهندس أبو محمد على هذه المبادرة الطيبة....

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو محمد...ووفقك للخير..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

وأنا معكم....أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخ الحبيب المهندس أبو محمد على هذه المبادرة الطيبة....

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو محمد...ووفقك للخير..


----------

